# Solved: Opening Truck Hood



## Space Cowboy

I've been trying to get my Chevy Trucks hood to open and usually I pull the lever inside the truck then go out and push down on the front center of the hood and it pop's open. Well it won't open. I'm at work and concerened that it may pop open on my way home. Anyone know how I can get the hood to open up so I can spray some WD40 in there?

Thanks


----------



## buck52

What year truck?

After you pull the inside lever the hood should open just abit then there is a second safety catch you need to release once outside

buck


----------



## Space Cowboy

buck52 said:


> What year truck?
> 
> After you pull the inside lever the hood should open just abit then there is a second safety catch you need to release once outside
> 
> buck


It's a 1997 Chevy full size. I just went out and tryed pushing on some lever that I could reach and it still won't open. I'm thinking it may be a 2 person job. One to keep pulling on the lever and one to reach in and unlatch whatever is stuck. To bad I don't have any help and am here all alone.

Thanks


----------



## Stoner

Mornin' SC 

Been a while since I had to do this and I forgot which vehicle, but I think it was my 74 C20 Chevy.......Hood wouldn't pop, so I wedged a small piece of wood between the grill support and the hood . It popped open when I pulled the inside release and I was able to lube the latch.


----------



## buck52

What happens when you pull the inside lever?
Does the hood pop open just a bit?

Are you sure it's latched completely before you pull the inside lever?

you're such a creative thing Stoner 

buck


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks guy's .. I'll try a wedge a piece of wood in there. When I pull on the latch it clicked but now it has allready released whatever and when I pull on the latch .. Nothing happens and there is no click and the hood doesn't move. I've been ot there pushing up and down on it for 30 min. and it just won't open.

I'll see if wedging it up first then pulling the latch will get it open. Would WD40 be the best lube to use?

Thanks


----------



## A_erised

I realize I am female, BUT sounds to me like the cable is disconnected. Not sure where on that year but the grill is usually now attached from the outside and can be removed giving you access Might need a hex or star tip to remove it. 

A garage could open it in a matter of minutes. More people won't help if the cable is not releasing the first catch. If you knew where that attaches you could use a screwdriver to reach in and pop the catch. GL. I owned a chevy blazer I tied a piece of string on the release, tired the other end to the grill when I wanted to pop it, I could. I got tired of taking the darn grill off all the time.


----------



## buck52

Space Cowboy said:


> Would WD40 be the best lube to use?
> 
> Thanks


No ... WD40 is at best a very temporary lubricant... Once you get it open use something with more "body" to it like a "3in1" oil or the like

buck


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks Allot,
I took a wood door stopper and wedged it in between the hood and grill and pulled the latch and wala .. :up: She opened right up. Checked the oil and slammed it shut. We are getting gusty winds here around 50 MPH and I was concerend it would come open while driving home from work. I have 3 in 1 oil at home and tommorrow off and a gararge so I should be able to lube it up then. I will also have a helper.

Thanks a Ton


----------



## Stoner

My next recommendation would have been a cutting torch _.....LOL!


----------



## Stoner

For lube on hinges and latches, a tub of white lithium based greese can be had from most auto parts stores.
Seemed to have a more lasting effect than oil.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Stoner said:


> For lube on hinges and latches, a tub of white lithium based greese can be had from most auto parts stores.
> Seemed to have a more lasting effect than oil.


I have some of that also.

Thanks Jack


----------

